# apprentice test west virginai



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Where in WVA are you?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Seems the school you went to should have prepared you for that test. I suggest reaching out to them.

When you signed up for the test, was there a content outline? If so, please post that on here.


----------



## Mikhail (Mar 16, 2019)

There were about six practice questions in a booklet. No outline


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And I'll ask again where in WVA are you?


----------



## Mikhail (Mar 16, 2019)

Wheeling, WV


----------



## Mikhail (Mar 16, 2019)

how can I find out how I did on the WV apprentice test? I didn't pass and want to know what to concentrate my studying on...the union office said they don't give it and don't grade it so they don't know...I really want to pass the next time I take it....


----------



## JoeCool612 (May 22, 2016)

I didn't even know West Virginia had electricity let alone an apprentice entrance test.


----------

